
The next iMac design looks straight out of Star Trek - jaytaylor
https://www.tomsguide.com/news/the-next-imac-redesign-looks-out-of-a-star-trek-spaceship
======
advarckcal
The ergonomics of this seem terrible, on laptops the sacrifice is made for
portability. For desktops there is no reason to have the display so low. I
don't see this happening.

